# Seitz Midi-heki Rooflight Removal



## Cacherbri (Jun 7, 2008)

Rain water has leaked into our Adria Twin in the region of the rear Midi-Heki rooflight. This first happened in May last year while driving through very heavy rain but then not again until last Friday following rain on Thursday night. The van was on the drive facing downhill, its usual parking place.

I decided further investigation was required starting with the removal of the interior frame. I read the instructions here and also other posts on this forum which implied it should be fairly easy.

After removing the ventilation grids and two screws, the rear edge of the frame is loose. However the front edge still appears to be very firmly fixed, gentle pressure and jiggling does not free it. Is there something I have overlooked or is there a special technique?

Any advice would be appreciated,
Brian


----------

